

Trulia acquires Movity (YC W10) - atularora
http://kara.allthingsd.com/20101220/trulia-acquires-movity/

======
smalter
Congratulations to Eric and the Movity team! I'm working on a startup in the
real estate space and Eric has been gracious in taking the time to give us
advice and look out for us. I'm looking forward to seeing what they come out
with.

------
ericd
Wow, congrats to all. Trulia's lucky, the Movity guys are talented.

------
paraschopra
It is raining acquisitions for YC. Truly a Merry Christmas for Paul, Jessica
and the whole YC team!

~~~
rokhayakebe
"When it rains, it pours"

------
zach
Missed this last night. Congrats to the Movity team.

Real estate is a tough business in which to both scale up and monetize --
basically, pick one or the other, because doing one makes the other harder.
Obviously, since my startup is LA Life, you know which way we went. So this
looks like a good result for both companies.

We've been hammering away at this gap in real estate for a while now, but
Trulia is really executing well, so clearly the gap is going to be closing
soon. These guys are going to integrate with Trulia in some great ways. Good
work, guys.

------
bigmac
Congratz to Eric and the rest of the team. Sounds like Movity really put
together a great team. Case in point, any Django users out there will know of
Zain Memon's work: he designed the Django admin interface.

~~~
zain
Correction, I didn't design it -- I created orderable inlines and foreignkey
autocomplete and got jQuery in. But thanks for the kind words.

------
ericflo
Sounds like a great fit for a great team! Congrats to both parties.

------
PStamatiou
Wow congrats Eric and team! Does that offer for coworking out of your office
still apply? ;)

~~~
ericwu01
Thanks for the note Paul... Yes, anytime man.

------
adw
Congratulations to Movity! I was fortunate enough to get to meet them when I
was in San Francisco this summer; very impressive stuff, great guys.

------
reneighbor
You guys are going to make Trulia look damn awesome

------
ceelee
Awesome - big congrats to the whole Movity team!

------
rams
(R)Amen

